# Infertility's Common Thread Challenge



## no_regrets_91

I encourage everyone experiencing infertility to visit this website 
https://www.stirrup-queens.com/2006/09/history-of-infertilitys-common-thread/ if you have not already.

i copied this from the site. 
"Pomegranates, a longstanding symbol of fertility, serve as a strong analogy to those suffering through infertility. Though each pomegranate skin is unique in colour and texture, the seeds inside are remarkably similar from fruit to fruit. Though our diagnosis is uniqueendometriosis, low sperm count, luteal phase defect, or causes unknownthe emotions, those seeds on the inside, are the same from person to person. Infertility creates frustration, anger, depression, guilt, and loneliness. Compounding these emotions is the shame that drives people suffering from infertility to retreat into silence.

In addition, the seeds represent the multitude of ways one can build their family: natural conception, treatments, adoption, third-party reproduction, or even choosing to live child-free.

The pomegranate thread holds a two-fold purpose: to identify and create community between those experiencing infertility as well as create a starting point for a conversation. Women pregnant through A.R.T., families created through adoption, or couples trying to conceive during infertility can wear the thread, identifying themselves to others in this silent community. At the same time, the string serves as a gateway to conversations about infertility when people inquire about its purpose. These conversations are imperative if we are ever to remove the social stigma attached to infertility.Tie on the thread because youre not alone. Wear to make aware.

Join us in starting this conversation about infertility by purchasing this pomegranate-coloured thread (#814 by DMC) at any craft, knitting, or variety store such as Walmart or Target. Tie it on your right wrist. Notice it on others."


*I challenge everyone that is experiencing infertility to wear a pomegranate colored tread on your right wrist. let others know they are not alone.*


I am wearing one. Won't You. 

:dust::hug:


----------



## karenh

I am making these for all the people in my infertility support group. We have been talking about needing something to wear so when you are walking down the street you can know. This is perfect!


----------



## uwa_amanda

I think I'll go purchase my skein of thread this weekend. Thanks for this link!


----------



## Chickensoup85

My husband bought me a beautiful pomegranate charm for my pandora bracelet for this symbolism - not quite the same thing but has a powerful meaning for me. The link is here.

Sorry for hijacking the thread!


----------

